# ό.π.



## Carolyn (Jun 6, 2008)

ό.π. σελ. 13-74.

In the bibliography.
What does it stand for?
TIA


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 6, 2008)

Σημαίνει "όπως παραπάνω" και χρησιμοποιείται για να αποφεύγεται η επανάληψη της αναφοράς σε κάποιο έργο που αναφέρεται σε προηγούμενο σημείο της βιβλιογραφίας.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 6, 2008)

Aaaaaaah, ok.
Thanks.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Για τη μετάφραση: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/op.cit.

Άλλες χρήσιμες σελίδες:
http://www.dap-nomikis.gr/modules.php?pa=showpage&pid=305&name=Content
http://www.chae.gr/401.html
http://utopia.duth.gr/~nlianos/%CF%...D4%C9%CA%D9%CD%20%C5%D1%C3%C1%D3%C9%D9%CD.pdf
(Χρήσιμος πίνακας συντομογραφιών που συνηθίζονται σε υποσημειώσεις στις σελ. 14-15, αλλά προσοχή γιατί εντόπισα δύο τουλάχιστον λάθη: αντί για _suppra_ διάβαζε _supra_ και αντί για _et seg._ διάβαζε _et seq._)


----------

